# Do you know your placenta position and gender?



## chocolate

Hiya, sorry for jumping over!

We have a thread going in first trimester saying 'this is interesting' its about the placenta position at 6 weeks and determining if bubs is male or female, so to the left or right. Its supposed to be 97% accuracy and tested on about 5000 women!

So do you know what side the placenta was/is on and your babies gender?


----------



## nicholatmn

You know mine! Left and girl! :flower: lol!


----------



## 3boys

left and girl but that was at 23 wks.


----------



## hayzeb

Oooh that's interesting, my notes say I have a anterior placenta but I'm not not sure where that is :shrug: . I'm having a boy! :happydance:


----------



## chocolate

Its quite interesting, all the googling have show that this theory seems to have a high success rate - cant believe Ive never stumbled accross it before.

Hope some more ladies can confirm it works as Im going to be buying blue again rather soon lol


----------



## nicholatmn

hayzeb said:


> Oooh that's interesting, my notes say I have a anterior placenta but I'm not not sure where that is :shrug: . I'm having a boy! :happydance:

Anterior is on the front. But you should see if it's more to the left or right! :D

Mine is anterior left. Which means on the front and to the left!:thumbup:


----------



## hayzeb

nicholatmn said:


> hayzeb said:
> 
> 
> Oooh that's interesting, my notes say I have a anterior placenta but I'm not not sure where that is :shrug: . I'm having a boy! :happydance:
> 
> Anterior is on the front. But you should see if it's more to the left or right! :D
> 
> Mine is anterior left. Which means on the front and to the left!:thumbup:Click to expand...

LOL! thanks nichola, you would think I would know stuff like that by now, I'm on pregnancy number 4!!


----------



## polo_princess

Mine was anterior, low and slightly to the left and i had a girl :)


----------



## Mum2befirst

mine says posteria whats this mean?


----------



## Eoz

mine is posterior high?


----------



## nicholatmn

Two theories I have found to have the highest success rate:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/208874-has-anyone-heard-true-anyone.html <-- eye one


https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/163620-interesting.html <-- The placenta theory that this is about!

:D


----------



## nicholatmn

Eoz said:


> mine is posterior high?

Posterior is in the back. :)


----------



## Eoz

I'll ask when i get my gender scan on thursday x


----------



## wannabemamma

Hmmm, I know mine is anterior (at the front) and we're having a girl. Ditto a lady I work with. But I don't know left/right.


----------



## hayzeb

nicholatmn said:


> Two theories I have found to have the highest success rate:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/208874-has-anyone-heard-true-anyone.html <-- eye one
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/163620-interesting.html <-- The placenta theory that this is about!
> 
> :D

The eye one was right for me, I just got DH to look in my eyes and it's correct for me having a boy! 
Gutted I never knew about that theory before, so simple!


----------



## nicholatmn

hayzeb said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> Two theories I have found to have the highest success rate:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/208874-has-anyone-heard-true-anyone.html <-- eye one
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/163620-interesting.html <-- The placenta theory that this is about!
> 
> :D
> 
> The eye one was right for me, I just got DH to look in my eyes and it's correct for me having a boy!
> Gutted I never knew about that theory before, so simple!Click to expand...

I tried both of them and they were right, yet I never believed it. I kept thinking I was having a boy since boys run in DH's family!


----------



## emsiee

Mine is anterior left and we are having a girl :cloud9:


----------



## nicholatmn

queenemsie said:


> Mine is anterior left and we are having a girl :cloud9:

Another one! :happydance:


----------



## Mum2befirst

Does it cause problems if your placenta is posteria?? ( in your back)) wish they would explain things instead of jo0tting down loads of scruffy notes that mean nothing to you


----------



## nicholatmn

Mum2befirst said:


> Does it cause problems if your placenta is posteria?? ( in your back)) wish they would explain things instead of jo0tting down loads of scruffy notes that mean nothing to you

Posterior is the normal for pregnancies. Anterior is the one where you can't feel much movement because it cushions kicks. 
:)


----------



## bky

Anterior low though....maybe left? I've seen more baby parts poking out of my right side, and she hangs out on the right side as well, but that may be because I try to lean to the left on the couch and sleep on my left side. So far signs point to girl. 
The eye thing wasn't right for me though. I couldn't tell if it was saying boy or twins.


----------



## nicholatmn

bky said:


> Anterior low though....maybe left? I've seen more baby parts poking out of my right side, and she hangs out on the right side as well, but that may be because I try to lean to the left on the couch and sleep on my left side. So far signs point to girl.
> The eye thing wasn't right for me though. I couldn't tell if it was saying boy or twins.

If it's in both eyes, it would mean girl! :thumbup:


----------



## LouLou1926

Not finding out what we're having but pretty sure mine is on the right. I'll ask again at my next scan in 9 days


----------



## Eoz

Well looks like it is a good theory as mine is to the right and we are having a boy!!!!!!


----------



## nicholatmn

Eoz said:


> Well looks like it is a good theory as mine is to the right and we are having a boy!!!!!!

Oh congrats! :D It really does seem like a great theory. 

We need more people to test this!


----------



## beachlover1

mummmm mine is posterior and low, no mention of left or right....having a wee fella. xx


----------



## xemmax

do you have to specifically ask which side your placenta is on? haha.. i'm sure it doesn't say in my notes.

my placenta is anterior and i've never been able to find the heartbeat on the right hand side of my abdomen. do you think i could assume it's because that's where the placenta is?

sorry if i'm being stupid!! but by the time i get to ask which side my placenta is on, i'll be at my 20 week scan and hopefully finding out the gender, haha :D 

xx


----------



## Smith925

Mine is also right and boy. It looks like so far on this thread for everyone who knows left or right...this theory has been 100% correct!! Wish I had known this awhile back as my midwife told me my placenta was anterior right a month before I had my 20 week anomoly scan and found out the gender!!


----------



## cw1975

Anterior Right, having a boy xx


----------



## Hayley90

Im the exception to the rule then - anterior left, BOY. 

interesting how many of you this is correct for though.


----------



## bunnyg82

Mine was low lying at 11 weeks 1 day. We're having a boy. it's now posteria x


----------



## ohmisslizzie

anterior low with a partial previa and it is a girl!


----------



## Annabel

I asked at my 12 week scan nd they told me right, so we'll see when I get my next scan!

I did ask my friend, shes having a Boy but reckons her placenta is on the left, but then I think she was getting confused cos she said you had to sleep on your left! I dont know if she understood what I was getting at?! Although there is a 2.7% chance that if its on the left then it could still be a boy..is that right?


----------



## nicholatmn

Annabel said:


> I asked at my 12 week scan nd they told me right, so we'll see when I get my next scan!
> 
> I did ask my friend, shes having a Boy but reckons her placenta is on the left, but then I think she was getting confused cos she said you had to sleep on your left! I dont know if she understood what I was getting at?! Although there is a 2.7% chance that if its on the left then it could still be a boy..is that right?

There's a small chance, but most of the time, on the left side is a girl!


----------



## Annabel

nicholatmn said:


> Annabel said:
> 
> 
> I asked at my 12 week scan nd they told me right, so we'll see when I get my next scan!
> 
> I did ask my friend, shes having a Boy but reckons her placenta is on the left, but then I think she was getting confused cos she said you had to sleep on your left! I dont know if she understood what I was getting at?! Although there is a 2.7% chance that if its on the left then it could still be a boy..is that right?
> 
> There's a small chance, but most of the time, on the left side is a girl!Click to expand...

Oh wow! What if they do have a girl! Ekk, they've been buying boy things...I always thought they would have a girl too! Maybe shes got the position of the placenta wrong, maybe it is right?! :shrug: Or she is having girl!


----------



## mordino

wow, this is interesting!

Mine is anterior high but not sure which side but I feel the baby more on the right side, but not on the left, is this where the placenta is?

I am having a girl.


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Mines Left, anterior and slightly low and I'm having a girl so theory works for me!


----------



## LouLou1926

Just wondering from what someone asked, this probably has nothing to do with anything but I'll ask anyway lol

For those of you with placenta on the left do you get movement on the right and vice versa?


----------



## Eoz

I get all my movement in middle low down but he's breech but do get a lot more flicks on the right x


----------



## merlotgirl

hmm- well I know mine is anterior and high but my notes don't say a side... when I've been checked for a heartbeat they always seem to find it on the right hand side? :shrug:

Also when I lie on my back my bump seems slightly bigger on the left hand side but I don't know if thats where the baby is or the placenta? I'm having a girl by the way!! Maybe one of you lovely ladies who know the side sees the same thing??? :shrug:

oh- and just checked the eye thing in the loo at work :blush:... both eyes and there's definitely only the one baby in there so I guess it fits for me!! :happydance:


----------



## nicholatmn

LouLou1926 said:


> Just wondering from what someone asked, this probably has nothing to do with anything but I'll ask anyway lol
> 
> For those of you with placenta on the left do you get movement on the right and vice versa?

Yes. It's because the placenta cushions the kicks on the side the placenta is on! :)


----------



## Poshie

Well mine was anterior high looks central and not left or right - so what does that mean? :D


----------



## nicholatmn

Poshie said:


> Well mine was anterior high looks central and not left or right - so what does that mean? :D

Not sure. It depends on left or right hun :flower:


----------



## curioser_5

hmm...i know mine is anterior but i just double checked the notes on my 12 week scan and it dosnt say left or right:shrug:...but i feel like it might be slightly more to the left, and im having a girl xx


----------



## nicholatmn

:happydance: and another is right! lol


----------



## Lenasmommy226

Mine is anterior, slightly low left. and im having a girl!

=]


----------



## nicholatmn

And another! :happydance: I love the success rate!


----------



## futureM2be

I'm almost sure mine is left and we're having a girl!


----------



## nicholatmn

futureM2be said:


> I'm almost sure mine is left and we're having a girl!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay! another! :D


----------



## lucy_x

mines on the left and im having a girl :).

Would be intresting to see this as a poll so i could check back to see the results lol :D


----------



## CameraGirl

Why wasn't I told my placenta position, is that something I should have asked!? doh.


----------



## nicholatmn

Kind of late for a poll :(


----------



## nicholatmn

CameraGirl said:


> Why wasn't I told my placenta position, is that something I should have asked!? doh.

You didn't have to. But if they were to mention it, it would have helped lol!


----------



## babyjiva

not too late for a poll!!! so interesting and so accurate i think more people should know.
thanks for doing this question. good answers.


----------



## flutterbaby

mine is low left (almost by the exit) the midwife said ....and its a boy


----------



## Mrs.Mc1985

I never even asked where my placenta was


----------



## Annabel

I think this should be a poll too, all the ladies that will contribute, it would be good to look back and see the results! :)


----------



## bek74

Both Placenta's are Posterior but it doesn't say in my notes if they are on the left or right side.
I have another scan on Wednesday so I will be asking.
At my 19wk scan they said " Twin was a girl and Twin 2 was a boy" so shall find out about what side the placenta is sitting and see if the theory is correct for me.


----------



## vac_uk

I only have notes on placenta site on my 20wk scan, it only says Ant, not low.... so not giving away any clues then.... getting a private 4D scan on tues so I must find out what side the placenta is on :) x


----------



## angels3..

my placenta is fundal and by the scan pic slightly more to the left my scan is tues so will update then


----------



## LouLou1926

My placenta is anterofundal and slightly to the right. It has moved quite a bit since my 12 week ultrasound.

I know being to the right means boy but does anterofundal give anything away?

I am on Team Green


----------



## Joyzerelly

I don't have a clue if mine is left or right but my notes say my womb is posterior and I'm having a boy, so they think.


----------



## WantaBelly

Any updates from the ladies that were having scans done?


----------



## scrummy mummy

mine anterior high and to my right and im having a girl x


----------



## Femme.fatale.

They could only tell my mine was anterior.... =(


----------



## WantaBelly

I find this VERY interesting after doing some research on it. I'm going to ask my Dr next time and see what he says.....


----------



## wiganlass

i have an anterior placenta think its too the left and im having a boy xx


----------



## WantaBelly

Anyone else?


----------



## scorpiodragon

This is interesting but I am confused... I know my placenta is anterior and I can hear it (I think) with my doppler on my right when lying down, it that the right the study is referring to, or is that the left when looking at me? sorry for being so daft! :dohh:


----------



## nicholatmn

scorpiodragon said:


> This is interesting but I am confused... I know my placenta is anterior and I can hear it (I think) with my doppler on my right when lying down, it that the right the study is referring to, or is that the left when looking at me? sorry for being so daft! :dohh:

The left when you're looking at it yourself. That is the anatomical position. Your left hand is your left side. :)


----------



## 3boys

the eye thing was right for me as well! its on the right = girl!


----------



## mama2connor

I don't know the gender, but according to my notes placenta is low, and to the right xx


----------



## AmeliasMum

With DD, my placenta was fully on the right hand side, and she was deffo a girl. With DS, it was fully on the left. Now, with this pg, I am hearing trees/whooshing on both the left and right side, so unless there is two, this placenta might be across the back and onto the sides. I will know on Monday at my 13w4d dating scan.


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm just bumping this up as I find it very interesting and I'm going to ask tomorrow at my Dr's appointment where my placenta is located........


----------



## chocolate

The dr said my placenta is at the top and slightly to the right but he couldnt tell the gender yet at 10 weeks, I have my next scan in 2 and a half weeks where Im hoping to get a nub shot and also double check where placenta is.

Im in 2 minds bout boy or girl, instinct is saying girl - but that might just be because Im hoping for a girl this time as I have DS, but my head is saying Boy because placenta is to the right .........


Anyone else found out the gender and know the placenta side?


----------



## scorpiodragon

my plancenta is in the front and towards the right as of today and I was told 80% girl... so I guess this is wrong for me! Also the eye thing from a previous thread my "hooks" are in the left eye, so that is wrong too... unless the remaing 20% is boy!! I will find out at another scan 100%!


----------



## ~Mummy~

I didn't ask where my placenta was at the last scan and now I wish I had. I kept asking different questions and the lady doing the scan was looking kinda fed up so I didn't want to keep going on. :dohh:

When I hear it on the doppler the whooshing sound is a bit to right of my belly button. Is that where the placenta would be? Or would I be able to hear it on the right but it's actually on the left? :shrug:


----------



## Catters

^^^ Good question!!!


----------



## aob1013

Placenta is on the left, and boy x


----------



## Annabel

My placenta was anterior right at the 12 week scan.. its moved now to the middle, im having a boy... So as the study says the placenta position at 12 weeks, then I guess its right for me too! :)

The eye thing was wrong tho, Ive got the hooks in my right eye...


----------



## katzone

Placenta to the left and girl!:thumbup:


----------



## SisterRose

I haven't a clue where my placenta is positioned, I only know it's posterior and I'm expecting a girl. :dohh:


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

*Anterior low lying - Boy x*


----------



## trumpetbum

Right posterior placenta, left eye hook. I feel sure I'm having a boy but we shall see.


----------



## chocolate

I am having a gender scan this sat so will see if to the right is boy for me! My nub shot looked boy apparantly though, not long till I find out!


----------



## Mark&Annie

I found this thread and want to bump it! See if if holds true for anyone :D


----------



## FierceAngel

mine has been anterior left on all three of mine and im having a boy this time and have had a boy & girl x


----------



## Swanny

I don't know what side it's on but it's high and at the back if you know what I mean?

x


----------



## Anna1982

mines anterior and the twins are girls
was also anterior with my first and second son too


----------



## Mark&Annie

Anterior is front, posterior is back, so think most people had to ask if it was on one side as opposed to the other :D


----------



## pandabub

Mine is right and having a girl - sorry! xx


----------



## Bats11

Mine is on the left, dont know what we're having yet will let you know in 5 more weeks.


----------



## whispernikki

Looked at my scan the placenta looks left..... If that's how it works ???? Find out today


----------



## boys04

how do you see on your scan pictures where it is


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mine is to the left and I am having a girl also I did the eye thing and I have a hook in both eyes but only 1 baby in there so does that mean girl too?


----------



## Arisa

Yeah my placenta is very much on the left and anterior also and we are having a girl ;)


----------



## chocolate

wow I started this with DS2 lol, now on my 3rd and wondering if this is a boy or girl.
Not sure where placenta is, one scan showed baby and placenta to the right on the screen so reversed would mean left=girl, but 8 weeks scan lady seemed confused and said she thinks to the right but wasnt sure if she reversed it so none the wiser!
Will ask at 12 weeks scan


----------



## Bats11

Cant believe how quick its going i posted here saying i'll let you know what im having in 5wks & now its in 4 more days, cant wait!
I found my 2nd daughters u/s report & hers was posterior but doesnt say what side.


----------



## chrislo4

Placenta is left and my girlie is right x


----------



## LEAME224

Just a question I've never been told where my placenta is but can here it on the doppler would that work? Find out in a week:)


----------



## Mrsctobe

how do all you ladies know?? ive never been told where the placenta is in any pregnancies


----------



## chrislo4

I had a placental bleed a few weeks ago and when i was scanned the sonographer showed me where the bleed had come from. I wouldnt have known where it was if i hadnt been shown.


----------



## pinklightbulb

Right and boy here :)


----------



## missingangel2

Mine right and its a boy


----------



## missingangel2

I was told at 6 weeks, when i was in pain they sent me for a early scan


----------



## Mrsctobe

I've been for early scans this time twice never told me where it is. as long as its in good working order i guess it dont matter lol


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey ladies, just wondering if anyone will still respond to this thread...

Using my doppler, I can hear the characteristic whistling wind of the placenta on the right (I am 11w2d)...would you all guess boy then?!?!?


----------



## LilOopsy

I'm anterior with a girl.... Does the position ever change?


----------



## gaiagirl

From what I have seen, it looks like after 12 weeks it does migrate and the most accurate time is before that (especially 6-8 weeks before it is fully formed)...


----------



## sdeitrick1

This is my 7 week 3 days transvaginal u/s....


My chorionic villi is on the right side of my cervix, which would indicate boy.

This is my 14 weeks 4 days u/s....


----------



## lovelylisa84

nicholatmn said:


> Two theories I have found to have the highest success rate:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/208874-has-anyone-heard-true-anyone.html <-- eye one
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/163620-interesting.html <-- The placenta theory that this is about!
> 
> :D

The eye one is interesting. I have the "fish hooks" on the left. I guess I will find out at delivery since we arent doing a gender scan. 

I couldnt determine exactly where my cervix was on the 9w scan but I believe the placement was on the right which would mean boy. I really hope both tests are right, I would love to have another little man. :)


----------



## Poshie

Had 20 week anomoly scan today and I have a posterior high placenta and we are team :pink: :happydance: with my son I had anterior high placenta :D


----------



## Bats11

correct for me, mine is anterior left and Im having a girl!

the fish hooks was incorrect for me, I have them on my left eye!


----------



## Cherrybomb143

Posterior--- Im on team blue :D:D


----------



## minties

Is it your left though? Or the perspective of someone facing you?


----------



## Harps

I can't tell where mine is attached to... I looked through my book the midwife gave me and I can't see any notes about where it is attached...

Can anyone tell by this photo for me? it was taken a couple weeks ago when I was just over 13 weeks... thanks for any help or advice offered :) :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







baby3.jpg
File size: 63.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## x Helen x

I'm also not sure... can you tell from my pic? Is the placenta the cushiony looking thing under baby's head? If so, would this mean boy or girl? Gender scan is next week :) My notes just say "Anterior Low".
 



Attached Files:







Baby Scan (3).jpg
File size: 113.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Beautygirl73

Hi yes Im 26w and have eye hook in left eye and placenta is right and it's a boy x


----------



## leeann1002

Posterior, low lying and im having a boy x


----------



## lovelylisa84

okay update... team yellow plan was sabatoged by my husband and tech lol so were having a BOY!

I ended up getting professional help on the 9 week scan and indeed the chorionic villi was placed on the right side which would indicate boy so this "ramzi theory" worked for me and so did the fish eye hook test.


----------



## lovelylisa84

x Helen x said:


> I'm also not sure... can you tell from my pic? Is the placenta the cushiony looking thing under baby's head? If so, would this mean boy or girl? Gender scan is next week :) My notes just say "Anterior Low".

This scan is too far along. You are supposed to do this ramzi theory test prior to the palcenta forming when you only have the "chorionic villi".


----------



## Dovey2012

My placenta is Posterior and reaches to fundal not sure if that tells me anything. I do know that baby is on the right side and that all the kicks are on the left.


----------



## pinkribbon

Mine says posterior low? Just been told I have placenta previa does that make any difference?


----------



## lucy_x

The eye and Placenta one was correct with my daughter, Just going to do the eye one now to see! and i dont know my placenta postition this time as i wasnt told :(


----------

